# Dumb & Dumber



## Stevo (Jun 9, 2005)

OK folks, 
We've all made some real boners in the field, if we're lucky our partners are there to play interference, or lessen the effects

And hey, if it's true that we_ learn_ from our mistakes my head should,nt fit our the door soon, methinks i've made quite a few....

So here's your chance to share a story, here's mine

Unconsious 40+- yr old male OD, vomitus makes everything kind greasy doesn't it? , Medic called in, bagged BVM enroute, 2 large bores started, narcan, etc_...(he had a pulse)_ Dude was Hep-positive too...

In the shuffle i got pissed off at one of the IV tubing packages that would'nt open, so i PUT IT IN MY MOUTH to tear it open with my teeth!

it was _wet_ too....when i got home i realized what i'd done ( you know how that instant replay is...) i nearly s**t

maybe i should invest in some extra PPE ?  






~S~


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 9, 2005)

Was this a long time ago?  If not, file an incident report with your department.  You should have an exposure control plan in place, which would include testing, preventative medications, and any other necessary care for you.

The way ours works is you report it to the Rescue Lt, who files a report with the hospital.  The hospital then calls you and tells you whether you need to come in for testing, medication, etc.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 9, 2005)

As Stevo calls me boss, I will attest that we do have exposure policies that were followed and everything turned out fine, but here is the kicker; Before all this took place, Steve was our "INFECTION CONTROL OFFICER" and gave us s*#t for the same mistakes.

Gotcha!!!! :lol:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 9, 2005)

Ouch.....that's gotta sting having that pointed out  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jun 9 2005, 12:37 PM
> * As Stevo calls me boss, I will attest that we do have exposure policies that were followed and everything turned out fine, but here is the kicker; Before all this took place, Steve was our "INFECTION CONTROL OFFICER" and gave us s*#t for the same mistakes.
> 
> Gotcha!!!! :lol: *


 Good to know it's all ok - that stuff freaks me out as a person, but also as an officer.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 9, 2005)

> *testing, preventative medications, and any other necessary care for you.*



yes i've been tested, recorded, and appropriatley spanked, and most likey will serve as _infection control poster boy_ here for a while...

it's that '_third hand' _thing that i have unconsiously done for some time as a tradesman that i needed to break

i was always holding screws or small parts bettween my teeth, a habit not condusive to ems....

i gotta tell ya's though,  being exposed and feeling like a _leper_ around the wife & kids is a _baaaaaaaad _ mindset, one that'll keep me from such acts even in a bull & jam run like that was....


~S~


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jun 9 2005, 03:23 PM
> * i gotta tell ya's though,  being exposed and feeling like a leper around the wife & kids is a baaaaaaaad  mindset, one that'll keep me from such acts even in a bull & jam run like that was.... *


 My ex boyfriend had an exposure on an MVA... the pt was very bloody, and after the call he noticed his pants had been torn and he had a bloody gash on his leg - he wouldn't come near me for a good while until the hospital cleared him - and even offered that he'd understand if I broke up with him over this.  It was pretty scary to think about.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah rescuecpt, exposures are the gift that keeps giving....  



> *"INFECTION CONTROL OFFICER"*



oh yeah, sat in Kate West's class a few times _(for you ICC fans)_ , read 1910-1030, and Ryan White act  start to finish and preached to the chior for years....
cripes, i'm the_ Jimmy Swaggart _of ems...






~Ste_(just send you donations to Chester Vt)_vo~


----------



## Jon (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 9 2005, 01:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 9 2005, 01:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-vtemti_@Jun 9 2005, 12:37 PM
> * As Stevo calls me boss, I will attest that we do have exposure policies that were followed and everything turned out fine, but here is the kicker; Before all this took place, Steve was our "INFECTION CONTROL OFFICER" and gave us s*#t for the same mistakes.
> 
> Gotcha!!!! :lol: *


Good to know it's all ok - that stuff freaks me out as a person, but also as an officer. [/b][/quote]
 Ahh... so we have 2 infection control officers... any DO's???


----------



## Jon (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jun 9 2005, 06:39 PM
> * yeah rescuecpt, exposures are the gift that keeps giving....
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah...I went to her Pre-confrence session at EMS Today.... Then had to Re-up infectoin control at the squad last month... Now I worry I will be drafted to be either Exposure Control Officer or have to teach the course.... :lol:


----------



## vtemti (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jun 9 2005, 07:02 PM
> * Now I worry I will be drafted to be either Exposure Control Officer or have to teach the course.... :lol: *


Oh God No. Avoid the draft at all cost!!!!!!! h34r:

You're too young to be buried in _*PAPER*_.


----------



## Jon (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 10 2005, 07:24 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 10 2005, 07:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jun 9 2005, 07:02 PM
> * Now I worry I will be drafted to be either Exposure Control Officer or have to teach the course.... :lol: *


Oh God No. Avoid the draft at all cost!!!!!!! h34r:

You're too young to be buried in _*PAPER*_. [/b][/quote]
 I'm at two BLS squads.... not THAT bad... however, the one squad is filled with MORONS!


----------



## Stevo (Jun 10, 2005)

yeah, we're pretty much EOE too.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi


----------



## Phridae (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 10 2005, 08:47 PM
> * Hi *


 Whats up?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 11, 2005)

And the recovery takes a detour......   :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jun 11 2005, 04:00 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jun 11 2005, 04:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jun 10 2005, 08:47 PM
> * Hi *


Whats up? [/b][/quote]
 The sky?

I wanted to get 750.


----------

